# jít, jet, letět - paradigm forms



## MrD.

I'm doing a paper right now on paradigm gaps in Czech motion verbs, and I was wondering if anyone could direct me to a reputable resource for the paradigms of these verbs all laid out in one place, including especially some of the less common stuff like gerunds, participles, and irrealis forma. 

The question I hope to answer by looking at these reputable sources is whether or not there are any participle, gerund, or irrealis forma forms of these motion verbs - jít, jet,letět - prefixed with _po- _. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Emys

May be this could help you
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/


----------



## K.u.r.t

*jít:*

present:
jdu
jdeš
jde
jdeme
jdete
jdou

past:
šel jsem
šel jsi
šel
šli jsme
šli jste
šli

future:
půjdu
půjdeš
půjde
půjdeme
půjdete
půjdou

conditional:
šel bych
šel bys
šel by
šli bychom
šli byste
šli by

imperative:
-
jdi
-
pojďme / jděme
pojďte / jděte
-

*jet:*

present:
jedu
jedeš
jede
jedeme
jedete
jedou

past:
jel jsem
jel jsi
jel
jeli jsme
jeli jste
jeli

future:
pojedu
pojedeš
pojede
pojedeme
pojedete
pojedou

conditional:
jel bych
jel bys
jel by
jeli bychom
jeli byste
jeli by

imperative:
-
jeď
-
(po)jeďme
jeďte
-

*letět:*

present:
letím
letíš
letí
letíme
letíte
letí

past:
letěl jsem
letěl jsi
letěl
letěli jsme
letěli jste
letěli

future:
poletím
poletíš
poletí
poletíme
poletíte
poletí

conditional:
letěl bych
letěl bys
letěl by
letěli bychom
letěli byste
letěli by

imperative:
-
leť
-
leťme
leťte
-


----------



## MrD.

Thanks for your replies. 

As the first of a couple of follow up questions, are any of the following something you would ever say in terms of grammatical correctness?

"My bychom pošli do kavárny, kdybychom měli peníze."
"Človek, poletší do Ameriky, našel svého bratra."
"Náš oblíbený prezident, přiletší od Anglie, nic nám neřekl."

If they aren't, could you provide a more ideal variant?

Second question: Are these verbs perfective when prefixed with _po-_ ?


----------



## Emys

correction
*jít:*
present:
j|du
j|deš
j|de
j|deme
j|dete
j|dou
It's similar to future.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Emys said:


> correction
> *jít:*
> present:
> j|du
> j|deš
> j|de
> j|deme
> j|dete
> j|dou
> It's similar to future.



oops: thanks for pointing that out  I corrected it now


----------



## K.u.r.t

MrD. said:


> "My bychom pošli do kavárny, kdybychom měli peníze."


Ideally though we would not use "my" but rather say:

Šli bychom do kavárny, kdybychom měli peníze.



MrD. said:


> "Človek, poletší do Ameriky, našel svého bratra."
> "Náš oblíbený prezident, přiletší od Anglie, nic nám neřekl."


I am not quite sure I understand you here, what would you like to say in English?


----------



## bibax

Náš (tento, nějaký, ...) člověk přiletěvší do Ameriky našel svého bratra.
Náš člověk přiletěv do Ameriky našel svého bratra.
Náš člověk letící do Ameriky našel svého bratra.
Náš člověk letě do Ameriky našel svého bratra.

Náš oblíbený president přiletěv z Anglie nám nic neřekl.
Náš oblíbený president letě z Anglie nám nic neřekl.

As you can see the forms with the prefix po-/pů- exist only in the future tense and imperative:

future: půjdu, pojedu, poletím (instead of budu jít, budu jet, budu letět)
imperative: jdi/pojď, jeď/pojeď, leť/poleť (both forms are possible)

The infinitive, participles, transgressive, verbal noun and verbal adjective do not occur with the prefix po- (pů-).


----------



## MrD.

Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it. You've answered my questions.


----------



## werrr

MrD. said:


> Second question: Are these verbs perfective when prefixed with _po-_?


The prefix “po-” has two functions:


Semantical. It changes the meaning of the verb. When used this way it appears in all forms of the verb.
Morfological. It is used to form future and imperative forms for verbs of motion.
Only the first option changes the aspect.

Compare pojít (to die/perish) and jít (to go), for example.



bibax said:


> imperative: jdi/pojď, jeď/pojeď, leť/poleť (both forms are possible)


Both forms possible, but not generally interchangeable!


----------

